# Droid Bionic wont update



## SILK11B (Apr 24, 2012)

So I have been without my phone for a while, and before leaving, I made that rookie mistake of getting delete-happy and ridding my Bionic of many sensitive items that without would cause crashes and a potential brick. Now that I'm back, I used the R3L3As3Droot and 43V3R Root to bring my phone back to square one so I could actually have a decently working phone and get the updates that have come since I have been away. After everything is back to where it was, I try to download the update automatically (now I am at 5.5.886) to my dismay, I get a "System Update Failed" notice when my phone reboots. So, I downloaded the update, put it on the SD card, and tried to do it manually and see the problem, and I get this:

Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast", [lots of numbers and letters])
E: Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

So I check into this by looking around on this forum and I see "Hey, you are just missing the Zumocast on your preinstalled apps folder. I download it, put it in as /preinstall/apps/com.motorola.zumocast.apk and change the permissions and all. Low and behold?! Nothing happens.

Any insight? Kinda new at this.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you ever run safestrap?


----------

